# Lowering springs question



## Ernest (Jun 9, 2019)

I am thinking about getting lowering springs for my 2011 ECO but I don’t know if I should get the Godspeed or eibach springs. Does anyone know the difference besides price? Any advice or input is appreciated


----------

